# transfer Pictures FROM my computer to my camera for viewing anytime...



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is it possible? I ahve a Fujifilm Finepix F20. I stuck my xD card in my reader and put the pictures on it and when i put the card back into the camera i got a "read error" message. Theres a few pics that I want to be able to see whereever I go, even if I didn't take them with my own camera.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It is possible in all the camera's that I have, just make sure that they are in the same format and the same card directory as the camera uses.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I don't have a Fuji, so it might be different. But with Minolta, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonic and Casio you can view photos taken with any camera.

The main requirement is that the file names have to be in a digital camera format. This is usually up to four capital letters followed by digits. My Casio for instance takes photos with a *CMG1304.jpg* file name. it will display Panasonic photos with a *P1001241.jpg* file name. It will NOT display a photo with a *Zoe & Miriah.jpg* file name. This seems to be true for all of my digital cameras.

I have read that with some cameras you can't strip the EXIF. This isn't true for any of my current cameras.

I always put the photos I want on the card back in the folder where the camera stores the photos I take. My Casio has internal memory and is set up for having a permanent photo album, so I can display images from a special folder. For most cameras you would probably do best storing the images you want to view in the sub-folder where the camera puts the pictures.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have 2 Fuji's, and a Nikon

Works for all mine.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

theres a funtion in the finepix software that will let you transfer anything selected to the camera...

thanks guys...


----------

